# Any guesses welcome - baby on its tummy!



## cosmicgirlxxx

Can anyone have a look at this for me please?
Baby was not behaving, this was the best pic we could get. Baby wouldn't turn around and was lying on it's tummy and head throughout!
Thanks :flower:


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

Boy x


----------



## winterbabies3

Boy


----------



## Bevziibubble

:blue:


----------



## embeth

Boy!


----------



## Eleanor ace

How far along where you at your scan? I swear I see boy bits!


----------



## MeeOhMya

Maybe boy. Congrats on baby!


----------



## Take2

I'm no expert and it's not the easiest picture to study but I think I can see a nub and it looks pretty straight, isn't it all in the angle of the dangle? I'm going to therefor buck the trend and say girl but I'm happy for nub experts to correct me!


----------



## lau86

I think I see a boy nub


----------



## LoraLoo

Boy


----------



## cosmicgirlxxx

The pic was 13+2

I'd like more girl guess please :blush:


----------



## Misscalais

Hun if thats the nub im seeing it looks like boy, im not 100% that its what it is though considering its upside down x


----------



## cosmicgirlxxx

I already have 5 boys so was really hoping for a girl.
I kinda knew I was kidding myself.:nope:


----------



## LoraLoo

Tbh it's not the best pic- Id not rule out it being a girl.
Do you have any other pics?


----------



## cosmicgirlxxx

I don't unfortunately.
I've got a gender scan on 22nd Sept so hopefully baby will behave and I'll have a definite answer :thumbup:


----------



## MichCuc

The nub looks like a boy nub... However I was just reading a thread on another site where a sonographer was doing her own little study with patients that she scanned and one of them had a nub just like that. Everyone guessed boy, but it was a girl... So there's a little hope for you! :)


----------



## Lucy3

My OB guessed boy at my 13+4 scan and was wrong! So could definitely still go girl. Sending lots of girl thoughts your way x


----------



## cosmicgirlxxx

Thank you ladies :flower:
I'll remain hopeful for a pink bundle, for now :blush:


----------



## Eleanor ace

I hope you hear girl at your scan! With my son the vast majority of nub guesses I had were girly, and with my daughter I had more boy than girl guesses.


----------



## cosmicgirlxxx

Thats great to know!

Thank you :thumbup:


----------



## embeth

It's def not clear cut boy nub especially as bub is on its tummy. Sending lots of pink vibes for your scan xx


----------



## lornapj83

Aww not sure on gender but sending pink baby dust I was in your position 2 years ago I have 5 boys and really wanted a baby girl and I got her after my boys so good luck xx


----------



## cosmicgirlxxx

Thank you :flower:


----------



## madseasons

My first few scans all looked like a boy nub..she is all girl!!! Good luck either way!!!


----------



## LillyFleur

I'm going to say :blue: too...Only because my early scan pic was like that, with baby being awkward and everyone thinks mine is a boy.

We shall see...!!!


----------



## LittleMinx

At my 12 week scan my bubs was on its tummy... Now SHE is a 14 month old little terror,.. Thinking pink for you x


----------



## rwhite

Tummy is actually really inaccurate for nub shots, as it throws off the angle :) Could totally go either way, don't give up hope xx :D


----------



## cosmicgirlxxx

Thanks everyone :flower:

Fingers crossed for my gender scan on 22nd. I'm very nervous but can't help losing hope. Trying to remain positive.


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

I know Iv said boy as it does look like a boy nub, but being upside down can affect the nub so it really can go either way! I had a tricky upside down baby too xx


----------



## Lucy3

Is your scan today? Good luck!!


----------



## rwhite

Good luck for your scan! I hope bubs is doing great, and a pink one as an added bonus :winkwink:


----------



## Misscalais

Good luck for your scan. I really hope you do hear pink, if not just praying baby is nice and healthy x


----------



## Bevziibubble

Good luck for your scan! :)


----------



## winterbabies3

Hope everything went well!!


----------



## madseasons

Looking forward to update!


----------



## cosmicgirlxxx

Boy x


----------



## madseasons

Congrats! You have my dream family :) Don't get me wrong, I love my DD but I always wanted boys!


Dee


----------



## rwhite

Congratulations <3


----------

